
The LLVM Foundation - protomyth
http://blog.llvm.org/2014/04/the-llvm-foundation.html
======
Nzen
tldr: LLVM establishes a nonprofit to handle its current & future scale.
Currently selecting a board of directors and an overseeing administrator.
details to follow.

------
lholden
It would be nice if the title had more context. Hell even just "Presenting the
LLVM Foundation" would have helped quite a bit.

